# Christianity



## greatwhitebuffalo (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm not here to pick fights, but hope you'll offer any questions or arguments.

I don't intend to convert you; but I will offer information & insight.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey greatwhitebuffalo, Christianity is many things to many different groups. To me, it is a resting or giving up of trying to be good enough to please an Almighty God. Even in the simplicity of my belief,I realize it not to be reasonable to the critical eye. I enjoy the discussions and am always game to ponder over how the world views my beliefs


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 1, 2013)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> I'm not here to pick fights, but hope you'll offer any questions or arguments.
> 
> I don't intend to convert you; but I will offer information & insight.



Information on what?


----------

